# Duda sobre el transformador de un soldador de estaño



## sawyer00 (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola! 
Este es mi primer post y tengo varias dudas relacionadas con transformadores.
He desmontado mi soldador de estaño (de tipo pistola, de unos 100W y como el que muestro en la imagen) y he visto que esencialmente se trata de un transformador conectado a la red eléctrica de 220V por el primario y una resistencia eléctrica en el secundario (que es la emite la calor).

Tengo una idea, pero no se es factible, y me gustaría que me sacasen de dudas. Les explico:
Me gustaría hacer un soldador de estaño que consumiera menos. Por ejemplo hacer un transformador que tenga una relación de espiras mayor (más espiras en el primario y menos en el secundario). Así, circulando la misma intensidad por el secundario, circularía menos intensidad por el primario y el consumo de energía sería menor (menos kWh a pagar). Les muestro un pantallazo con mis cálculos razonados (son un ejemplo, tan sólo)

Posiblemente haya que cambiar algo más, pero lo veis factible desde el punto de vista del transformador??? No importa que sea voluminoso o ruidoso, ya que tenía pensado que no fuese móvil o incluso aislarlo acústicamente. Lo que me interesa es que pueda soldar igual de bien, consumiendo menos energía???

- Duda 1: Lo que no se qué elemento "hace" que consuma 100W. Es una carga en el primario?? o sale de la resistencia del secundario??

- Duda 2: Cuál es la corriente típica que suele circular en el secundario de un soldador de este tipo???

- Duda 3 (Duda tonta): La punta del soldador te puede pegar un calambrazo si la tocas?? o está aislada eléctricamente??

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 12, 2014)

Ese tipo de soldador no tiene resistencias para calentar, la punta que hace de calefactor pone en cortocircuito el secundario, al ser de muy baja tensión y mucha corriente este calienta lo suficiente para derretir el estaño.

Es un soldador que use durante muchos años cuando se hacían las reparaciones en domicilio del cliente, tiene la facilidad de calentar en forma rápida y enfriar muy rápido, eso permitia meterlo en la valija sin derretir nada.

A estas alturas usar uno de esos es para casos especiales, incluso soldar en algunos equipos energizados con ese soldador podía provocar que algunos chips del tipo cmos se quemaran.

Si quieres consumir menos energía, la verdad es algo absurdo tratar de bajar el consumo eléctrico con un soldador, pero bueno, compraría un soldador goot de 30W, o uno tipo pistola de doble potencia.


----------



## sawyer00 (Ago 12, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Ese tipo de soldador no tiene resistencias para calentar, la punta que hace de calefactor pone en cortocircuito el secundario, al ser de muy baja tensión y mucha corriente este calienta lo suficiente para derretir el estaño.
> 
> Es un soldador que use durante muchos años cuando se hacían las reparaciones en domicilio del cliente, tiene la facilidad de calentar en forma rápida y enfriar muy rápido, eso permitia meterlo en la valija sin derretir nada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Ya se que suena algo absurdo lo de rebajar el consumo eléctrico de un soldador. Se trata, tan sólo, de pruebas con carácter didáctico.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 12, 2014)

si lo que quieres es experimentar, yo mejor buscaría si se le puede poner un dimmer


----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2014)

Si, claro si ahorrar es lo mas fácil del mundo. Solo hay una pega; si consume menos calienta menos (obviamente)
Si no lo enchufas no consume, es gratis, y tampoco sueldas, claro.

1 La carga por definición está siempre siempre siempre en el secundario. El consumo lo determina "el trozo de alambre que calienta"
2 Ni idea, pero cuenta un chorro de amperios, si no no calienta rápido
3 No si es un transformador (lo mas seguro) si si es un autotransformador.


----------



## sawyer00 (Ago 12, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, claro si ahorrar es lo mas fácil del mundo. Solo hay una pega; *si consume menos calienta menos* (obviamente)
> Si no lo enchufas no consume, es gratis, y tampoco sueldas, claro.
> 
> 1 La carga por definición está siempre siempre siempre en el secundario. El consumo lo determina "el trozo de alambre que calienta"
> ...



Pero si circula la misma intensidad por el secundario, no estaría calentando lo mismo (por la ley de Juole)???

Muchas gracias por las demás respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)




----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2014)

sawyer00 dijo:


> Pero si circula la misma intensidad por el secundario, no estaría calentando lo mismo (por la ley de Juole)???
> 
> Muchas gracias por las demás respuestas



Si circula la misma corriente por el secundario circula la misma por el primario.

No le des mas vueltas, las leyes de la física solo se quebrantan en los vídeos de youtube


----------



## sergiot (Ago 12, 2014)

Jajajaja, si me habré quemado las manos con esos soldadores, el leyendario Vesubio después de estar 2 horas soldando se calentaba mas en el mango que en la punta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2014)

Vale una luca  , 1000$ 100 dolores un Vesubio de 270 W :loco:

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/soldador-vesubio-270w


----------



## Alkotan (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola a todo@s

Scoter dijo.



> Si circula la misma corriente por el secundario circula la misma por el primario.
> 
> No le des mas vueltas, las leyes de la física solo se quebrantan en los vídeos de YouTube




No es exactamente así, si por el Secundario circulan, p.e. 10 Amp y este suministra 10 VCA, serán 100 Vatios, en el Primario a 220 VAC circulará una corriente de 2,2 Amp... bueno en realidad será  algo mayor a esos 2,2 Amp ya que los Transformadores no son perfectos.



Buenas noches


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2014)

A lo que yo me refería es que si hoy a las 8am circulan 20A por el secundario y por el primario 1, si mañana a las 6pm circulan 20A por el secundario es que por el primario vuelve a haber 1

Osea, si e  el secundario hay 100W en el primario habrán 102, mañana lo mismo.
Si consigues ahorrar y que el primario consuma 50 es porque en el secundario ya NO hay 100


----------



## mike1992 (Nov 28, 2016)

buenas, quiero hacerme un soldador de estaño con un trafo pero solo tengo uno pequeño de 7v ac y 250mA, creen que con este lo pueda hacer? o de cuantos watts mínimos debe de ser para que derrita el estaño. muchas gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2016)

mike1992 dijo:


> buenas, quiero hacerme un soldador de estaño con un trafo pero solo tengo uno pequeño de 7v ac y 250mA, creen que con este lo pueda hacer? o de cuantos watts mínimos debe de ser para que derrita el estaño. muchas gracias



*Muy optimizado*, con 20W funcionaría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2016)

Discrepo 

Los soldadores de espira en corto son de un mínimo de 75 Watts , podria usar uno de lámpara dicroica de 100 Watts

Ver el archivo adjunto 115585


----------



## mike1992 (Nov 28, 2016)

ok. muchas gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Discrepo
> 
> Los soldadores de espira en corto son de un mínimo de 75 Watts , podria usar uno de lámpara dicroica de 100 Watts
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 115585



Yo hablaba de soldadores en general, porque pensé que la pregunta refería a eso.


----------

